# Unknown file/Pre download?



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

In my history (IE 11) is the following page. C:\Windows\System32\GWX\DownloadSwap\en-US\index.html

Upon trying to open it, IE reads 'This page cannot be displayed.' There is a block 'Fix connection problems'. There is no problem to be fixed. As i have been using this computer all day with no hesitation. 

Could this page be part of the Windows 10 pre download before install date of 29 July?


----------



## barnnyardd (Mar 16, 2003)

Yes GWX means get windows 10


----------



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

barnnyardd said:


> Yes GWX means get windows 10


I understand that. Just curious as to the page in IE 11 that cannot be loaded.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

It only has to do with the ad's and pre-checks for Win 10, nothing for the actual download. 


> <!DOCTYPE HTML>
> 
> Get Windows 10
> 
> ...


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

You are seeing this in Windows 8/7, Not in Windows 10??
It is included in a Microsoft optional update that, Quote, " enables additional capabilities for Windows Update notifications when new updates are available to the user". 
It is a downloader for Windows 10, and will notify the user that Microsoft&#8217;s upcoming operating system can be downloaded.
The referred update is KB3035583, and applies to computers running Windows 8.1 or Windows 7 ServicePack 1. 
This optional update, (recommended) but, of course, as an option, it must be manually selected 
It then adds the folder to System32, (GWX) This contains 9 files and a folder called &#8220;Download&#8221;. 
It is part of the future capabilities to upgrade, free, to Windows 10, when it is available.


fwiw. You probably realise that it is not a web page. I have no idea why it should be showing in your Windows 10 history, however. It is correctly in the previously mentioned OSs - System 32


----------

